# The Bomb!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll try not to make this to long but that will be hard to do. I have been on CL for over a year now. I have recieved many many bombs, and all of them are great no doubt about that. For anybody to take their time to pick some cigars out, box them up and then ship them out to somebody and hit them out of the blue, yeah thats great.

So for me to say out of all of them this is THE BOMB! It really means something. Yes this is the best hit I have ever recieved. Now don't get me wrong, these are awesome cigars! But that is not why this bomb is so good.

When I started here on CL I didn't come here because somebody I know asked me to, I didn't know anybody here! Not to long after I joined I found out that Stogie (Daniel) lived close to me along with some other great BOTLs on here. Soon after I started the Houston Monthly Herf. And more great BOTLs, and SOTLs joined the site and the herfs. Well as of today there have been 11 Houston Monthly Herfs. And the 11th on is where this went down.

Last Saturday was the 11th Houston Monthly Herf and the host for this month was sysrock (Bo). Well up to this point I had been to all 10 of the other herfs. The 11th was looking to good. See on Friday the day before I would have my kids during the day, drop them off on my way to work, and then work 16 hours from 10PM to 2PM. The herf was starting at 2PM, and to top it off I was going back to work Saturday night at 10PM. Well I decieded screw sleep I can't miss this herf! So I would just go by there for one cigar. When I got there I had been up 24 hours and ended up staying 2 hours! So I ended up getting only about 3 hours sleep before I went back to work LOL.

So I get there and am one of the first ones. Meet up with the few that are there, sit down and light up a smoke. And than bommerd35 (Troy) hands me this sheet of paper (In pic). I'm thinking "DAMN somebody is going to get killed" and ask who they are going to bomb? He smiles and says you, hands me a box of Illusione the holy lance! I was like what? Confused! Me! Then he shows me on the back of the box he even got it signed by Dion! He sits down and as it starts to set in I remember that he and patefengreen (Rhinda his wife) had went to Reno a couple weeks before that. So I said it must of took effort to get this together. Rhonda said he decieded you needed them, picked them up and he would just get people lined after the fact (thats freaking awesome Troy!). I then said why me? And Rhonda said just for being you (That is even more awesome Rhonda!).

So because of all the people involved
boomerd35 - Troy
patefegreen - Rhonda
Stogie - Daniel
sysrock - Bo
mphillip - Mike
Ecto1 - E J
Cypress - Sam
Samsgrl28 - Martha
Canney - Greg
SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE - Darren
Darren's Godiva - Mel
Cruisin66stang - Allen
htown - Mike
Tekeeladude - Russ
Thats the reason this is the best bomb I have ever been knocked out with! These are my friends that I not only get to BS with on line, BUT FRIENDS I GET TO SHARE SMOKES AND MY LIFE WITH ON A REGULAR BASIS! Y'all really blew me away and I can't think you enough!

Ok I know that was long winded, but if you read it all thanks LOL.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, what amazing generosity. Those look incredible! I hope to meet up with some of the people around here at some point (provided I ever get to leave work) I'm honestly floored..


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats great thats why CL brothers and sisters are not like the rest.
you cant find more generous people.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that my friend is truly awesome


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Personally I think it goes so much deaper than just generousity, the BOTLs and SOTLs become true friends that care about the other members here. We form bonds that span citys, states and countries. If our governments could only follow our example the world would be a better place, maybe they should get together for a herf!...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! That is an outstanding hit there!!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great smokes ,nice pick up!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Frank it is a well deserved bomb. We wouldn't have met as many people on here if you didn't start the monthly herf. Thats how we all got close.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

CL is for sure the greatest collection of SOTL and BOTL. Tons of fantastic people here. Great hit.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*This is why CL is so amazing*


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Frank, I'm glad I got to participate in this bombing run. You truly deserve it!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

That is so very cool!!! Great work guys and gals!


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Frank, it was a pleasure participating in this bomb. You are always doing things for others and it is about time someone put a major whammy on you.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

That is very awesome! Congrats!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Frank-
You are a great BOTL and deserve the "Holy Smokes )

Those other characters that Smacked you down are the "BOMB"


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Frank is the man!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

You deserved it, amigo. Enjoy.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Way


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

That is the bomb of the month for sure...what a nice group effort....those smokes look awesome.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

puff puff pass !!. enjoy your Bomb !!...


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man thats awesome!! friends will always be the best gift ever man, but cigars aren't a bad second!!haha


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

the incredible thing about this bomb is that they chose to give you the bomb despite the fact that you choose to continually wear such hideous hawiian shirts so often...

great bomb. I'm still not sure you deserve it though. jk


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thats' the way it works. Rhonda and I were just taking yesterday wondering what ever happened to bobaganoosh. Then, WHAMMO, the ugly purple elephant appears.

I wonder whatever happened to that million dollars I was supposed to win???


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Thats' the way it works. Rhonda and I were just taking yesterday wondering what ever happened to bobaganoosh. Then, WHAMMO, the ugly purple elephant appears.
> 
> I wonder whatever happened to that million dollars I was supposed to win???


the check is in the mail... hold your breathe till it gets there... poop in one hand and hope in the other, see which one fills up first! 

sorry for thread jacking... it's good to be back, even in a very little limited amount...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice!! Very nice indeed!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Frank I tried but was not the chosen one--very nice of the people here showing their appreciation. I'm sure there were others that wanted to participate but I guess it filled up quicker than they expected. That just shows you how people think about others here---very nice!

Thanks for all you do here!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great hit... Great Botls/Sotls


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice going bombers. Fantastic hit.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn nice hit!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Absolutely AWESOME there Frank! There are none more deserving of such a bomb, brother. Some awesome BOTL and SOTL's seem to really agree on that point! Well done people. 

CD


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats one great hit there:dribble:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

you guys are just sick!!!


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Well done... you people restore my faith in humanity... only in America! Happy Birthday USA! Congrats tx_tuff!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

That's why I'm here. It has nothing to do with the bombs, trades or purchases. This is far and above ANY board I have been involved with. Not just cigar forums, but any of them, and I am a member of more than a few. IMHO Daniel has put togather the best board of the net. There is a healthy degree of freedom of expression, but it still has the civility needed to maintain order and respect between the members. I can't say enough good things.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

well done


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

As I mentioned in another thread, Frank selflessly does a ton of stuff for all of us here at CigarLive. Alot of it is behind the scenes as a Mod, which is really not as glamorous as it sounds; yet still involves Frank's free time. And Frank is always the spearhead in our monthly Houston herfs. He's instrumental in keeping it organized and informing everyone of the who, what, when, where & why's. Again, all done in his free time. So this was just a little "thanks" to da Man!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome bomb!!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Thats great, congratulations!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Damn nice hit and story - and even better friends! 
Well deserved Frank, very well deserved.


----------

